# To start



## luoruosi

I am a beginner to Korean and recently learned the word, "시작하다 - to start". I'm not sure how to connect this to another verb so I don't know how to use it in a sentence. For example, "I recently started studying Korean - 요즘 한국어를 공부하는 시작했어요"? Would this be correct?


----------



## pcy0308

Hello luoruosi, your sentence is not entirely correct. A more natural sentence would go like this: "요즘 한국어 공부(를) 시작했어요" (The particle "를" is more often than not omitted.)

To aid your understanding of how "시작하다" is used, take a look at these following examples:
"나는 *졸기* 시작했다" or "I started to doze off".
"그는 케이크를 *먹기* 시작했다" or "he started eating the cake".
"*게임을* 시작하자" or "let's start the game".
As you can see, a verb + ("기" particle) + 시작하다 is quite often used formula though there are many other ways to incorporate and fuse different verbs with "시작하다". Using a noun with "시작하다" is easier since you can just juxtapose them together (for example, "경기 시작했어?" or did the game start?). Hope this helps.


----------



## luoruosi

pcy0308 said:


> Hello luoruosi, your sentence is not entirely correct. A more natural sentence would go like this: "요즘 한국어 공부(를) 시작했어요" (The particle "를" is more often than not omitted.)
> 
> To aid your understanding of how "시작하다" is used, take a look at these following examples:
> "나는 *졸기* 시작했다" or "I started to doze off".
> "그는 케이크를 *먹기* 시작했다" or "he started eating the cake".
> "*게임을* 시작하자" or "let's start the game".
> As you can see, a verb + ("기" particle) + 시작하다 is quite often used formula though there are many other ways to incorporate and fuse different verbs with "시작하다". Using a noun with "시작하다" is easier since you can just juxtapose them together (for example, "경기 시작했어?" or did the game start?). Hope this helps.


Thank you. So would the "기" particle be used to link other verbs? For example, "I plan to learn Korean - 한국어 공부하기 계획해요"? I'm having a hard time figuring out when to use "는게," "ㄴ 다고," and now "기".


----------



## lkjhg811

luoruosi said:


> Thank you. So would the "기" particle be used to link other verbs? For example, "I plan to learn Korean - 한국어 공부하기 계획해요"? I'm having a hard time figuring out when to use "는게," "ㄴ 다고," and now "기".


The particle "기" is used to link some verbs, but not all verbs.
I think that Korean is more difficult to learn than English, so I admire you for learning Korean.


----------

